
Instant Messaging Is Going Corporate - angelohuang
http://www.forbes.com/sites/howardbaldwin/2014/02/17/instant-messaging-is-going-corporate/
======
res0nat0r
IM has already been in corporate America for a while. I've worked for a couple
Fortune 200 companies over the last 10 years and all of them (plus the smaller
companies) have all had IM. The services listed in the article I've never
heard of, but it seems to overlook the already obvious big dogs that have been
out there:

SameTime. This used to be used when the company was Lotus Notes based.

Microsoft Communicator. The IM program that is bundled with the enterprise
Exchange and collab tools that Microsoft provides.

Skype. For companies that might have a looser network policy, or have to deal
with talking to many external clients, this is the easiest way to communicate
cheaply, and also has pretty high usage vs something like asking your customer
to install and figure out how to use an IRC client.

~~~
jonheller
Yeah, I had to check the date on this article. Even the behind -the-times
company I used to work for had IM five years ago.

------
tootie
It's been this way for a while. Corporate IM that is integrated with
ActiveDirectory and other backoffice apps (document repos, source control,
continuous integration) is super useful. HipChat is our current champ. The
only time it falls apart is when you want to chat with a customer/vendor/etc.
Then you're back to phones. If someone can break down that 4th wall, they will
be rich.

------
mathattack
My highest usage of instant messaging came when I was working at a large
consulting firm. Everyone used it there, because we were scattered, and phone
messages and email were too slow. I don't think it's going corporate, I think
it's been corporate.

~~~
GFunc
I started in the corporate world in 2001 and the company heavily used IM... we
used SameTime

